# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Запреты на чай

## Irina

*Запреты на чай*
* 
Запрет первый – не пить чай на пустой желудок.* Когда пьешь чай на пустой желудок, холодная природа чая, проникая вовнутрь, может охладить селезенку и желудок, что подобно «проникновению волка в дом», в Китае издревле советовали «не пить чай на пустое сердце».

*Запрет второй – не пить обжигающий чай*. Слишком горячий чай сильно раздражает горло, пищевод и желудок. Длительное употребление очень горячего чая может привести к болезненным изменениям этих органов. По данным зарубежных исследований, частое употребление чая температурой выше 62 градусов ведет к повышенной ранимости стенок желудка и дает симптомы различных болезней желудка. Температура чая не должна превышать 56 градусов.

*Запрет третий – не пить холодный чай.* В то время, как теплый и горячий чай придают бодрость, делают ясным сознание и зрение, холодный чай дает побочные эффекты: застой холода и скопление мокроты.

*Запрет четвертый – не пить слишком крепкий чай.* Высокое содержание кофеина и танина в крепком чае может стать причиной головной боли и бессонницы.
*
Запрет пятый – долго не заваривать чай.* Если чай заваривать слишком долго, чайные полифенолы и эфирные масла начинают самопроизвольно окисляться, что не только лишает чай прозрачности, вкусовых качеств и аромата, но и значительно снижает питательную ценность чая за счет окисления содержащихся в чайных листьях витаминов С и Р, аминокислот и других ценных веществ. Кроме того, настаиваясь, чай подвергается воздействию окружающей среды, если чай долго томится в тепле, то в нем значительно увеличивается содержание микроорганизмов (бактерий и грибков).

*Запрет шестой – не заваривать многократно*. Обычно после третьей-четвертой заварки в чайных листьях уже мало что остается. Эксперименты показывают, что первый настой вытягивает приблизительно 50% полезных веществ из чайных листьев. Второй – 30%, а третий всего лишь около 10%, четвертая заварка добавляет еще 1-3%. Если же продолжать заваривать чай дальше, то в настой могут выходить и вредные составляющие, поскольку вредные элементы, содержащиеся в очень небольшом количестве в чайных листьях, выходят в настой в последнюю очередь.

*Запрет седьмой – не пить чай перед едой*. Большое количество чая, выпитое перед едой, ведет к разжижению слюны, пища начинает казаться безвкусной, кроме того, может временно снизиться усвоение протеина пищеварительными органами. Следовательно, пейте чай за 20-30 минут до еды.

*Запрет восьмой – не пить чай сразу после еды*. Любое обильное питье сразу после еды приводит к значительному снижению концентрации желудочного сока, и это замедляет пищеварение и нарушает работу всех органов пищеварения, лучше сделать это через 20-30 минут после еды.

*Запрет девятый – не запивать чаем лекарства.* Дубильные вещества, содержащиеся в чае, расщепляясь, образовывают танин, от которого многие лекарства дают осадок и плохо усваиваются. Поэтому китайцы говорят, что чай разрушает лекарства.

*Запрет десятый – не пить вчерашний чай.* Чай, постоявший сутки, не только теряет витамины, но также становится идеальной питательной средой для бактерий. Но если чай не испортился, его вполне можно использовать в лечебных целях, но только как наружное средство. Так, настоявшийся за сутки чай богат кислотами и фтором, которые препятствуют кровотечению из капилляров, поэтому вчерашний чай помогает при воспалениях полости рта, болях в языке, экземе, кровоточащих деснах, поверхностных повреждениях кожи, гнойниках. Промывание глаз вчерашним чаем помогает уменьшить неприятные ощущения при проявлении в белках кровеносных сосудов и после слез, а полоскание рта утром перед тем, как чистить зубы, и после еды не только оставляет ощущение свежести, но и укрепляет зубы.

----------

